# Greenberg's Wilmington, Delaware Show



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Still not the greatest weather in the Delaware Valley so today I took a ride over to the Greenberg Show in Wilmington, Delaware. It was very nice but Large Scale stock was in short supply, which has been the recent pattern. It was well attended though and the people were very civil.










Nicholas Smith Trains was represented and had for sale one of those custom Aristo Philly PCC cars in the classic PTC livery. As I recall, they go for $250. They are beauties!


----------

